# Area 4 seit ihr dabei?



## SilentBob23 (24. März 2010)

Hallo liebe Buffed Community,

Da ich keinen Thread dieser art hier fand wollte ich mal fragen....

Fahrt ihr auch zum Area 4 dieses Jahr?

oder werdet ihr überhaupt dieses Jahr noch ein Festival besuchen ?


----------



## Bloodletting (24. März 2010)

Da musste ich erstmal nachschlagen, was das überhaupt für ein Festival ist.
Und normalerweise schlage ich Festivals aus, weil Festivals nicht mein Fall sind. 
Wegen Campen, übermäßigem Alkoholgebrauch und haufenweise Leute, die nicht alle wegen der gleichen Band kommen, was definitiv Atmosphäre kostet.

Und hier muss ich sagen: Nein ... 1. wegen den oben genannten 3 Gründen und 2. die Musik ist mir ein bissel zu weichgespühlt.


----------



## Caps-lock (25. März 2010)

> Da musste ich erstmal nachschlagen, was das überhaupt für ein Festival ist.


Blood du hättest dann ja auch gleich mal schreiben können was es für ein Festival ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


weil 





> Da musste ich erstmal nachschlagen, was das überhaupt für ein Festival ist.



Irgendwie bin ich aus dem Alter raus wo man dann 3 Tage im Matsch kampiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. 
Und ich trink keinen Alk also fällt der Grund auch flach.

*klugscheißmodus* es heißt seid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *klugscheißmodus*


----------



## Tim Armstrong (23. April 2010)

Ja ich bin vermutlich dabei! Aber auch eher aus "Gruppenzwang" - vor einigen Jahren war das definitiv geiler. Hat knap 50€ gekostet und die Bands waren total geil!Jetzt kostet es knappe 100€ (ich glaub es hagelt...) und die Bands sind mehr als bescheiden. Was mich aber am meisten fuchst ist, dass NOFX und MadCaddies auf dem Highfield speilen!Wieso denn nicht auf dem Area4?!? (Für die dies nicht wissen - sind Partnerfestivals und haben meistens das selbe Line-Up).
Aber meine ganzen Leute fahren dahin und eigentlich ist ja auch nur die Asozialität,Alkohol und die Leute der Grund,da hin zu fahren :-(
Jedoch fahr ich schon nur wegen den Leuten zum Hurricane (auch wenn das auch schon viel zu teuer ist und die Bands kacke sind)...

Ein "neues" Festival ist mir aber auch in den Sinn gekommen - es nennt sich "Open Flair" und ist dieses Jahr mit nem Hammer Line-Up am Start!Kostet auch nur 69€, ist aber leider vergleichsweise weit weg, weswegen nicht viele mitwollen :-(

Das ist doch alles Teufels Küche :-(

Beste


----------

